# Official '04 Maxima picture



## Afty (Nov 1, 2002)

Thought you guys would be interested in what our big brother has been up to...










*Muscular Performance and the Looks to Match. The all-new 2004 Nissan Maxima offers the soul of the Z®, wrapped in a muscular, premium sports sedan design. Set to debut on January 5, 2003 at the North American International Auto Show in Detroit, Maxima combines aggressive performance, agile and responsive handling and an innovative interior. The new Maxima goes on sale next spring as a 2004 model.*


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Still don't like the rear... are they just trying to make it uglier? just my opinion...


----------



## Afty (Nov 1, 2002)

To me it looks like an Altima with a 350Z rear end. Don't really like it, but since when have Maximas been known for beautiful styling?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

A & C pillars look just like the Alty.
The front looks pretty close to the Alty too.
Back is only difference...blah!


----------



## Nismo Stu (Nov 14, 2002)

Geez you if you hadn't told us its a Maxima i would say it was the new styling for the 04 Altima. i wonder if the maxima.org guys are gonna flip out since the new Maxima looks like the Altima.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

It's alright until you get to the rear.....same with the 350z ick! I like the styling of the earlies 90 maximas and the current ones, they look nice.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

it's ok... but I wouldn't run out and buy one


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

Who cares what it looks like. I have heard rumors of a V8 and RWD. If that was true I would still want one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

I think it looks nice. Hey afterall they are going more agressive and it could have been worse. But I think it is a big improvement over the 5 gen maxima. I liked them too but they took time to win me over. It looks more like the Z and I love the Z!! Hey maybe since they are almost the same the parts from the track model might actually be interchangeable with the new max!!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Some SpyPhotos from FreshAlloy:



























Notice the 2 sets of dual mufflers, anyone?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

do we have any idea what specs it will have?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

It`s a beauty from the side and back. Anxious to see the front.

The Se, I think will have the V8 RWD or is it the GLE?


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

I really like the new look!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2002)

V8!!! and rear wheel drive!!! Can it be true?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

cneary812 said:


> *V8!!! and rear wheel drive!!! Can it be true? *


I was told one model but now nobody seems to know. I asked my dealer and he didn`t know. Slurppie or Ruben may know something.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *A & C pillars look just like the Alty.
> The front looks pretty close to the Alty too.
> Back is only difference...blah! *


Here is a great moderator, will the 04 Max offer a V8 with rear wheel drive Alex?


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

I heard it will use the 3.5 V6 w/more power


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

maxedout97maxima said:


> *I heard it will use the 3.5 V6 w/more power *


Well there you go. I heard that the Q45 platform was going to be used for the GLE with a V8 rear wheel drive. Nobody seems to know for sure.

There seems to be no limit for the VQ35 engine, it could probably produce 350hp with out modding. However with front wheel drive it is limited.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2002)

Wow, that is a good looking car, are they thinking about using the same V8 that the Infinity M45 (340hp, 333torque)?? Because that would be quite nice LoL


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2002)

Also wondering if you think 20"x9" wheels (35mm low pro tires)would fit on a 3rd generation maxima without rubbing???


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2002)

I would think that 20X9 wheels would be too wide for our cars. I know for sure that you can put a 8" wide wheel under the car but 9" might be pushing it a bit well at least in the front. What is the spacing for the wheels?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

Sounds like FWD still, 3.5L V6 from the Freshalloy info... maybe AWD? Who knows.

Still looks ugly- in the back end at least, I don't see any "harmony" in the angles. At least compared to the G35SC, which is dead sexy.


----------



## HisXLNC (Jun 17, 2002)




----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

I don't like it right off the bat, well see if it grows on me. Anyone know the demensions for the car? IE.. wheelbase and interior dimensions.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *I don't like it right off the bat, well see if it grows on me. Anyone know the demensions for the car? IE.. wheelbase and interior dimensions. *


Yea, that is going to take some getting used to. ...... When the third gen. Alty came along it jumped right out at me.

What is that in the grill?


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Yea, that is going to take some getting used to. ...... When the third gen. Alty came along it jumped right out at me.
> 
> What is that in the grill? *


 LOL!


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

New 04 info on Nissan's site with specs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2003)

I think it looks real nice from the side and the back but the front of the car is very ugly in my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

Maxima's have always looked good til now! I can't believe how nasty the '04 looks, at least from behind. I think the auto makers need to remember those days when each car had it's OWN look and you could tell a Nissan from a Toyota and a Chevy from a Ford! These days, you can't tell the new cars appart.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

I always hoped it would be RWD. Seems like its not much different/better than the Altima. And the Altima seems to be selling like mad where I live. I just hoped it would have something to make it different than the Altima. 
The front grille would look 10X better without the center piece with the Nissan badge. But it kind of looks like it has a fat ass.


----------

